# My daily derealization blog



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

OK, I am going to start a daily blog. At the end of each day, I will write about how I felt that day, and events during the day as far as my derealization goes. So, this thread should theoretically go on forever, on until I'm cured (lol), or until I die









So, keep checking back, feel free to comment, and maybe you can also make your own 'bread' (blog-thread hybrid), also.


----------

